

€2.99 Kimsufi/OVH servers - Have you been able to order one? - electrotype

Two weeks ago I ordered three &quot;KS 2G&quot; €2.99 &#x2F;month Kimsufi servers. I already had a server with Kimsufi so I didn&#x27;t have to fax them my ids and such.<p>For some reasons the servers have been &quot;cancelled&quot; and I received a refund for them. But I didn&#x27;t cancel anything by myself! So I sent them an email about this and got no reply.<p>I then ordered three of those servers again. But now, I don&#x27;t even see them in my OVH control panel! Nothing in &quot;My Invoices&quot; or in &quot;Orders in progress&quot;. I opened an incident ticket about this and got no reply. Worst, I don&#x27;t even see the ticket anymore in my control panel...<p>I know those servers are really cheap and I&#x27;m not expecting any form of support. BUT at least I&#x27;d like to be able to order them and get the required credentials!<p>Did some of you successfully ordered one of those servers?
======
stzup7
I've heard they cancelled all paypal payments.
[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/363627491136507904](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/363627491136507904)

Translation: paypal payments are not accepted anymore because they've
experienced too many frauds. All pending orders payed by paypal have been
cancelled.

~~~
electrotype
Whoa... They could at least have sent an email about this. Or simply removed
the possibility to pay using Paypal!

Anyway, thanks for the information. I'll try to order one using my credit
card.

------
nly
Ordered one on the 25th, which hasn't made an appearance yet, but I messaged
them a few days about it and had a reply within the hour. I went through the
control panel, not by email.

Pretty much the expected reply: exceptionally high demand, 1-10 day wait, blah
blah.

Incidentally, I think you're only allowed a maximum of 3 personal Kimsufi
servers, so perhaps they cancelled yours because it would bring you up to 4?

~~~
electrotype
If there is a 3 servers limit, at least two new should have been accepted for
me right? And why in the first place do they allow to order a 4th one if it's
not even valid?

Anyway, I'm pretty sure my orders have been cancelled because I paid using
Paypal, like others said. This is quite weird since this is the way I have
paid them for over one year now (for my other server) and I didn't see any
message/email telling another payment method should be used instead.

------
joe_bleau
I sent the scanned bank statement and driver's license, got validated, re-
entered the order, received an invoice, authorized a paypal payment, received
a payment confirmation receipt on Monday, and then nothing. The paypal
transaction has not been completed, and there are no pending orders or
invoices in my online control panel.

I too sent a status inquiry to customer support, but have not received a
reply.

------
Matti
According to discussions on lowendtalk they've cancelled ALL orders made with
Paypal as the payment method. This might possible be true for the order I made
an EU-resident on the 25th. (The information in OVHs manager is sketchy.) The
waiting and "hoop jumping" you have to do makes this an expensive server for
what you are getting -- which, for many people, doesn't seem to be anything at
all.

~~~
Matti
I actually received my server today. It was ordered from the French site on
the evening of the 25th -- I am a EU-resident and paid with Paypal. If you can
find your order under "orders in progress" and some of the "fields" in the
bill have their status marked as "en sortie" it means that you'll probably get
your server.

The UnixBench scores of the machine lie in the same range as those reported by
someone on serverbear.com.

------
manishsharan
Can you order the UK servers from North America ? Their UK site offers
dedicated server KS 16G ( i5 16GB RAM + 1TB hdd ) for £20.99 ( approx USD $32)
vs. their North American site where i5 8GB RAM with 1tb HDD is for US$49. I
would like to save that $17 per month if I can and I don't mind the lag as
that will be my dev server.

------
electrotype
They sold 15000 "KS 2G" in 10 days.

He says those servers probably won't be sold out forever (they're waiting for
some parts by Intel)

[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/364434044354048000](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/364434044354048000)

------
electrotype
I just received this :

\------------

Please note the Kimsufi range of servers is not yet available to US and
Canadian customers.

If you have already ordered and paid for a Kimsufi server the order will be
canceled as a refund will be issued straight away.

\------------

I'm from Canada... :-(

------
xxdesmus
I ordered one also and I'm waiting patiently .... but yeah, so far it's taking
a very long time to get setup. I imagine they (stupidly) didn't expect this
kind of demand for a dirt cheap dedicated box (really?).

~~~
xxdesmus
A bit of an update -- 4 days later they took my money at least (not PayPal)
successfully. So hopefully they'll actually provide the service I've now paid
for somewhere within this coming week.

------
aimatt
I waited about a week before contacting paypal and cancelling my order. It's
been about 2 business days since I replaced it with a credit card, so we'll
see.

~~~
aimatt
I just got an email from them:

ovh.ie - [http://www.ovh.ie](http://www.ovh.ie) 45 Upper Mount Street, Dublin
2

2013-08-06 17:28:17

Dear Customer,

You recently made a payment by cbDelayed for purchase order number xyz on our
website, and we thank you.

Unfortunately, this payment could not be validated.

Please kindly accept our apologies.

For further information, please contact us on
[http://forum.kimsufi.ie](http://forum.kimsufi.ie)

Kind regards, The OVH Kimsufi Team.

------
hackerboos
Ordered a 16G to replace my 2G (old price).

Had the confirmation emails and I'm 6 days into their 10 day delivery limit
but nothing in my panel as of yet.

------
frenger
Well, this is my 10th day - we shall see. I have my fingers triple crossed
(ouch) but I'm not holding my breath.

------
gajda
seems they are "sold out" now

~~~
electrotype
Fiou... I ordered three new servers yesterday, this time using my credit card!

I hope we'll all have good news soon.

